# ScuberSteve Memorial Thread



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2008)

I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you







Canadian hero
Korean Mega Star
GBAtemp Institution


999 posts 
​


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 7, 2008)

23-January 08 - 6-October 08

Nevar forget.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 7, 2008)

how can we have a memorial for someone who's still here?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> how can we have a memorial for someone who's still here?



Look at his profile.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

So is narin to blame.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 7, 2008)

but. hes still here...
he just cant get 1000 posts yeah?


----------



## omatic (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought he actually died for a moment there.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 7, 2008)

Most of his posts have been changed to either ... or fuck you.


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 7, 2008)

So... is he allowed onto the forums anymore?


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Oct 7, 2008)

so...he died?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 7, 2008)

ScuberS, you fool. I knew this day would have come sooner than later.

WTF happened to his posts, btw?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 7, 2008)

This forum will become epic fail.....now.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 7, 2008)

I wasn't here, WTF happened


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 7, 2008)

This is news to me.  D:


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2008)

ScuberSteve left because Narin temporarily set his post count to 1000 (as a joke) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What an hero !


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm here for few hours, but I don't know what happened?!

Anyone can fill us in?

EDIT: ahh,  thanks Costello!
Why did he get so mad about it? I know he didn't want red ribbon, but hell...to leave over a joke, and he was joking ALL the time!


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve left because Narin temporarily set his post count to 1000 (as a joke)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's lame,


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, he will be back.
If he doesn't, then I can safely say that it's really lame to leave a forum over some stupid joke.
Shows how much he cared about us all and his time spent here.


----------



## Neko (Oct 7, 2008)

It seems he even left IRC.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

He'll be back within the week.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, and I thought he was banned. LOL.

I hope he'll be back soon


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah, i agree. with all the crap he pulls nice to see that karma is still alive and kicking
he'll be back


----------



## The Worst (Oct 7, 2008)

ScuberS please come back to irc, artic_flame has taken over the channel !!!  i got kicked for spam, in .TA !!!


----------



## science (Oct 7, 2008)

Everytime I see the worst I press his button


----------



## Noobix (Oct 7, 2008)

Tragic ? 

Maybe he'll come back if you set his post count to 100,000 ?


----------



## amptor (Oct 7, 2008)

he will be back.

you guys know he likes yaoi right? he might be gay


----------



## science (Oct 7, 2008)

Why are people wanting him to come back? lol


----------



## Prophet (Oct 7, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Why are people wanting him to come back? lol



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 7, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Why are people wanting him to come back? lol


Because he's on my friend list!


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> he will be back.
> 
> you guys know he likes yaoi right? he might be gay


amptor might like men


----------



## martin88 (Oct 7, 2008)

Good job driving active forum posters away, GBAtemp.

Regular IPS error doesn't help either.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 7, 2008)

He says wont come back.

And frankly, I can't really blame him...


----------



## raulpica (Oct 7, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> He says wont come back.
> 
> And frankly, I can't really blame him...


----------



## amptor (Oct 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



orly costello, orly.

costello is french
/me hides


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2008)

So sad. So bad.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 7, 2008)

Hiratai said:
			
		

> So sad. So bad.



Why are we holding a memorial for him?


----------



## Banger (Oct 7, 2008)

Ahh well **** happens.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Oct 7, 2008)

Arnold Schwarzenegger once said something in a movie about robots, it applies in this situation.


----------



## Gore (Oct 7, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Why are people wanting him to come back? lol


SCIENCE


----------



## Sephi (Oct 7, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> ScuberS please come back to irc, artic_flame has taken over the channel !!!  i got kicked for spam, in .TA !!!


Not true, I'm also an op.






also, I miss ScuberS, I need to yell at him on MSN to get back here and on IRC


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 7, 2008)

ScuberSteve was banned...



Spoiler



...from my heart


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 7, 2008)

I cant even find his profile...


----------



## Sephi (Oct 7, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I cant even find his profile...


Search for it, using the search button.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve left because Narin temporarily set his post count to 1000 (as a joke)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


01011001011011110111010100100000011010100111010101110011011101000010000001101100
11011110111001101110100001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100111011000010
10110101100101


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve left because Narin temporarily set his post count to 1000 (as a joke)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess who gave him the idea? 

lol, He'll be back.

ScuberSteve, away from GBAtemp & the internet? Ha, stop joking.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Hiratai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently alot of people adore and love him.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 7, 2008)

Hiratai said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's strange


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

Hiratai said:
			
		

> Apparently alot of people adore and love him.


Seriously?

Why?


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Why are people wanting him to come back? lol




Exactly, I have no idea.


----------



## playallday (Oct 7, 2008)

He left?!? I never heard that!


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 7, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



01011001011011110111010100100000011010100111010101110011011101000010000001101100
*0*11011110111001101110100001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100111011000010
*1*10110101100101

'scuse me you missed two numbers


----------



## Jax (Oct 7, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ awesome


----------



## amptor (Oct 7, 2008)

why won't it let me insert youtube?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VT4FFyD25k


----------



## Narin (Oct 7, 2008)

For the record, ScuberSteve isn't leaving the forums because of me or the little joke I pulled. Hes simply using it as an excuse to leave the forums behind. It wasn't because I set his post count to 1000, hes leaving due to personal reasons. I will not go into detail exactly why hes leaving, I suggest you contact him if you want the details but he seems set to leave the forums for good to the point wheres hes trying to intentionally get himself banned.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 7, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> why won't it let me insert youtube?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VT4FFyD25k
> 
> ...


[/url]

EDIT:


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 7, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Because you suck.


----------



## Jax (Oct 7, 2008)

HIVEMIND!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 7, 2008)

no u


----------



## Joshunar (Oct 7, 2008)

i have no friends. not a big phan of phorums either...


----------



## MrSpud (Oct 7, 2008)

Can anyone answer this question...

Why should I care? What has he done that makes him so special?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

You shouldn't!!
Nobody asks you to care! People that are complaining on him going away are people that connected with him, and became  friends....

So better question is.....why are you viewing this topic if you don't care about Scuber?


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2008)

We don''t care that he's leaving. Not everyone that leaves has to make it epic.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 7, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JPh you ruin everything


----------



## Talaria (Oct 8, 2008)

Scuber wasn't that bad. He keep the testing area alive since Bonemonkey's passing =/.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 8, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> For the record, ScuberSteve isn't leaving the forums because of me or the little joke I pulled. *Hes simply using it as an excuse to leave the forums behind*. It wasn't because I set his post count to 1000, hes leaving due to personal reasons. I will not go into detail exactly why hes leaving, I suggest you contact him if you want the details but he seems set to leave the forums for good to the point wheres hes trying to intentionally get himself banned.


ScuberS how can you do this to us


----------



## amptor (Oct 8, 2008)

I, too, am disappointed in ScuberS.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 8, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

How did that happen


----------



## science (Oct 8, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> chuckstudios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I already lost it once today. But still, that would have pissed me off


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 8, 2008)

scuba get your ass back on here.


----------



## amptor (Oct 8, 2008)

sup thegame.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 8, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> sup thegame.



nothing much amptor about to head to bed and watch the latest batman movie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YOU?


----------



## amptor (Oct 8, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not much almost time to go home from work, not sure what to do from then on.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 8, 2008)

hai


----------



## amptor (Oct 8, 2008)

i see an admin watching this thread


----------



## dice (Oct 8, 2008)

and all you get is a lousy mod's post


----------



## amptor (Oct 8, 2008)

bump.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 8, 2008)

hump


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

lump


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 8, 2008)

It's was joke, if you can't get over something as small as a post count change, gtfo.


Really, the last thing I care about is useless repetitive drama.


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually, the joke triggered it.
But the reason why he left was that GBAtemp was taking too much of his time, which was a bad thing for his education and studies and leisure in general.
That's what he told us in his departure PM.

Well, I can only regret his lack of self control. I've seen some people do this before (eg. test84)


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 8, 2008)

Woah.

Woah.

Wait.


.................


ScuberSteve likes yaoi?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Woah.
> 
> Woah.
> 
> ...









Yeah, and lolis too, but not so much..


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 8, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Woah.
> 
> Woah.
> 
> ...


If that wasnt sarcasm then you obviouslyhavent heard of his uncencored warn log


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that was sarcasm, wait, no, it was a *SARCASM*!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Bumped because Scuber has failed hard and left us permanently now, what a tragedy, can GBAtemp survive the loss of its greatest son?


----------



## science (Dec 15, 2008)

scubers was made of yaoi and fail i say good riddance to bad rubbish


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> scubers was made of yaoi and fail i say good riddance to bad rubbish



yeah lol the way he went out was the most massive fail Ive seen in my life!

"waaaahhhhh I dont want a thousandth post, FUCK YOU waaaahhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Go get fucked Scuber


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> scubers was made of yaoi and fail i say good riddance to bad rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Croatian moderator agrees!!

His choice was to leave, he wasn't forced.....I'm not sad at all...I'm disappointed!


----------



## da_head (Dec 15, 2008)

first bonemonkey, and now scubers.

o well, p1ngpong p0wns both


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> first bonemonkey, and now scubers.
> 
> o well, p1ngpong p0wns both


There's difference...BoneMonkey was banned (he tried to come back!). Scubers wanted to leave, and demanded for his profile to be deleted!

p1ngy would kick both of their asses on any territory and in any duel!


----------



## da_head (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know, just saying.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good p0wning though, p1ngy!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2008)

I feel like I should say something...

INSCRUTABLE ASIAN KEYBOARD!!!

..there that's better

edit:


----------



## raulpica (Dec 15, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I feel like I should say something...
> 
> INSCRUTABLE ASIAN KEYBOARD!!!
> 
> ...


But let's not forget about this too


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Bonemonkey would be a tough fight, those sharp little teeth are designed to bite off fingers!

But yeah anyone could kick Scubers ass pretty easily, hes one of those geeky kids that tells you to go fuck yourself and calls you a fag on the net, but when confronted in real life would piss his pants and drop to his knees!


p0wned? I think yes, ScuberBitch!


----------

